# Robert Schumann 200th Birth Anniversary



## Aramis

Takes it's place in time tomorrow.

Describe your spiritual experiences and rituals of power you will perform in this thread. 

My plans are quite simple; play Schumann in the morning an early afternoon on piano, watch Bold and Beautiful on later afternoon and think about how much Schumman and Rick Forrester share in common, listen to Schumann piano music on the even later afternoon, watch Schumann anniversary thing (no idea what exactly it will be) on TV on the evening, and finally sleep with Schumann during the night.


----------



## Air

It has been 48 minutes into the Schumann bicentennial!

I promise to dedicate my listening tonight exclusively to the great composer's works.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I have been listening to his 2nd string quartet to no end.


----------



## Aramis

Especially for this occasion I got new thing:










So far I knew only second sonata. These two are great too, but they have something that I hate - sherzo elements, and those typical backward looking moments which I thought that Schumman abandoned in his solo piano music - the 1st is not big surprise, but 3rd, written after 2nd which is totally in spirit of late romantic piano music?


----------



## Air

Aramis said:


> So far I knew only second sonata. These two are great too, but they have something that I hate - sherzo elements, and those typical backward looking moments which I thought that Schumman abandoned in his solo piano music - the 1st is not big surprise, but 3rd, written after 2nd which is totally in spirit of late romantic piano music?


Of all his sonatas I like the enigmatic 3rd the best.


----------



## Sid James

They played a four hour Schumann program on the man's birthday the other day, but I missed it. The featured work was the _Requiem_, which I have never heard. I did hear a program last week devoted to some of his piano music - the _Sonata No. 1, Carnival Jest from Vienna, Symphonic Etudes, and Fairy Tales_. I especially liked the last piece, for it's lyrical slow movement.

I can't say I am overly familiar with Schumann, but I like his style. I especially like the lyricism which is the core of much of his music. Much of his music sounds quite innovative (even today). Take the graceful and gentle _Cello Concerto_, with that excellent accompanied cadenza. Or the _Symphony No. 4_, so ingeniously built around a single motto theme. He might not exactly pumb the depths like Beethoven, but not all music has to do that to be great.

He was also a reputable music critic of his day, and really supported some of his contemporaries (in a very unselfish manner, which is a surprise in the music world, where there was - and still is - much rivalry). He was the person who introduced Brahms to his circle of friends - the younger composer had few such connections, as he came from a poor family - and the rest is history. After Schumann's death, Brahms stayed close to the Schumann family for the rest of his life.

I think Schumann is still quite underrated, as most people (like me) haven't heard much of his music, apart from his orchestral works. Luckily, radio stations (like 2mbs-fm here in Sydney) are devoting much airtime to his countless masterpieces, to mark his 200th anniversary. I look forward to hearing more Schumann in this way & I might even get a few recordings (I'm especially interested in getting some of his works played by Richter)...


----------

